# Hello from Australia



## sophie-au (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi all!

I was a member before but lost all my posts.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Oh well.

I've only got a tiny MAC collection, but it's growing.

Cya round!...


----------



## Janice (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Sophie! Welcome back! I am so sorry about your posts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope to see you around, and don't worry the posts add up FAST!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 27, 2005)

Welcome back to Specktra!  I'm so sorry that your previous posts were lost.


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 27, 2005)

Welcome back Sophie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not to worry, I lost all mine too. But they do add up quickly!


----------



## user2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Welcome back from a Newbie!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 28, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 28, 2005)

WELCOME BACK!!!! =) Not to worry, the posts add up really quickly!!


----------



## dnowoslawska (Aug 15, 2014)

Welcome


----------

